
Asking for more  salary  in interview , then that advertised in job description - amjadcsu
Hello,<p>Does any one has experience , negotiating  a salary in academic&#x2F;govt job , then that was advertised in job description. As most salary range in University are bounded by pay scale&#x2F;grade systems ,will it be unethical to ask for better salary and grade ?
======
CyberFonic
Depends on where in Europe you are heading. My comments pertain only to UK
academic research postings.

Your question implies that you are being interviewed on the basis of your
established credentials. On that basis, you should have a good idea of how you
compare with your peers in your area of specialisation. The pay scales are
pretty much set in stone. That is, for any given grade there is a pay range
(usually based on years of incumbency). That is not negotiable. Your best
chance would be to be assigned to a higher grade and thus be on an elevated
pay scale. Generally grades are grouped and it is very unlikely that you would
be able to jump groups. The HR approval for the role, most likely, specifies
the range of grades for the position. Going outside of that range would,
typically, require a lot of additional paperwork. People responsible for
hiring have already gone through enough bureaucracy that they wouldn't be
happy to be faced with more.

Unless you are already very well paid and happy where you are, you might want
to seriously consider (as other HNers have suggested) accepting the best offer
and then working hard to prove yourself and thus be recognised for your
contributions and being promoted.

~~~
amjadcsu
Thank you for your comment. Yes this posting is in UK and if it does matter,
this posting is in University of Oxford. And i do believe since HR does have
information about my current salary and benefits , it is worth asking them to
elevate the grade if possible.

------
andreicon
It wouldn't be unethical, it just sounds pointless, depending on where exactly
this will take place. Usually government jobs are pretty strict. Private
sector jobs are also going to be filled by people who are negotiation in the
employers' budget. This is just an opinion based on common sense... You can do
what you want, but i'd laugh if someone asked more money from govt

~~~
andreicon
Especially before proving themselves

~~~
amjadcsu
To put things in context, they are flying me from Asia to Europe for second
interview (in person on university campus) . So i assume they are pretty
serious and would be open to salary negotiation.

------
brudgers
So long as the request is done ethically, it is hard to see why it would be
unethical.

